# AT questions



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

Its been a while since I have been on skies, and I probably have more XC hours than down hill. I'm looking at getting into AT. Where back country Touring is as important as the down hill performance. 
Where can I get good info - pre shopping research?
What shops are more likely to do me right, instead of trying to sell me what they may have instead of meeting my needs?


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Wouldn't recommend the ti3s if your gonna hammer them downhill but should be fine what what you described. The Freerides and Pures are getting expensive!

http://www.backcountry.com/store/BL...nal-3-Alpine-Touring-Binding.html?id=PpYLmWjj

Can also check the table at Mtn Miser, they usaully got a couple pairs of something reasonably priced.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Lennie,

Here are some links to help you with your research. There are several other options out there, but this will give you some good basic information:

Randonnee alpine touring "AT" ski gear
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/at_article_big/at_article_big.html

Alpine Touring (AT, Randonnee) Ski Equipment - The Backcountry Basics
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/at_skis_tips/at_ski_tips.htm

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ), tricks, and tips Dynafit Tourlite Tech (TLT), Comfort and Tri-Step randonnee "AT" ski bindings
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/dynafit_faq/dynafit-binding-faq-index.html

Fritschi Diamir Freeride, Explore, Express Information Index 
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/fritschi_binding_faq/fritschi-bindings-index.html

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ), tricks, and tips
Naxo NX01 and NX21 randonnee "AT" ski bindings
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/naxo_faq/naxo-binding-faq-index.html


----------



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reading material.
Any recommendations for good shops?


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Lennie, Go to Bent Gate....they will hook you up :shock:


----------



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

Bent Gate was on my list for this past weekend until I saw they are closed on Saturday. They are sill on my list if I can make it to Golden one evening. I also heard Neptune is a good shop for AT gear and advice (I remember when they were in that small shop on 30th), but Boulder is even harder to schedule these days.
Thanks


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

lennie, not sure where you live but Mountain Miser in Englewood usually has a good selection of AT gear. they're currently running a price match guarantee promotion, so they'll match or beat any competitor's listed price. ask for david goodman (owner) and tell him i sent you. their website: www.mountainmiser.com


----------



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.
I just picked up a pair of Rossignol B2's (new) on sale at Breeze. 
I'm having them mounted with Fritschi Freeride Bindings (On sale BentGate). Unfortunately they wont be ready until 1st week of Dec. 
All I need now are skins and maybe new poles. 
Thanks for your input. Hope to see you on the slopes while waiting for the snow melt.


----------

